# Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Der deutsche Trailer



## FlorianStangl (12. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Der deutsche Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde - Der deutsche Trailer


----------



## Paldonhb (12. Juni 2013)

das was den hobbit meiner meinung nach zerstört hatt, waren die dieloge des films, war einfach nicht die quealität aus herr der ringe, da war noch wircklich jedes wort passend für die zeit  gewählt worden. nur ein kleines beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqbUmHuuQoM
beim hobbit wirken die dialoge plump,einfach..wohl möglich mangels zeitdruck.. leider.
aber einfach nicht passend für diese geschichte.
das hätte man besser machen können


----------



## Soulja110 (13. Juni 2013)

Naja zerstört? Ich fand den Film ok. Ich bin nicht DER Fan und kenne die Bücher auch nicht, aber Teil 1 vom Hobbit hat mir schon mal besser gefallen als Teil 1 von HdR. Teil 2 und 3 wollen in Sachen Epicness aber erstmal geschlagen werden. Außerdem muss ich sagen, ich kann mir das Heulsusen-Duo Frodo & Sam einfach nicht mehr anschauen, zum Glück scheint Bilbo von Haus aus schon etwas härter im nehmen zu sein


----------



## Angeldust (13. Juni 2013)

Der Hobbit ist ein Kinderbuch... wer mit der Einstellung rein geht ein alternatives Herr der Ringe zu bekommen sollte nochmal die Bücher vergleichen oder überhaupt erst mal lesen...


----------



## BuffaloBilI (13. Juni 2013)

Der Hobbit mti HdR vergleichen geht wirklich nicht auf...
Der erste Teil war gut, natürlich haben sich Ungereimtheiten eingeschlichen und ein bisschen zu viel Action reingepackt, trotzdem hat mir der Film von der Atmosphäre, den Bildern und eben der Geschichte sehr gut gefallen und es ist wieder mal für eine Filmumsetzung eines Buches sehr gelungen.

Freue mich auf Teil 2.


----------



## BiJay (13. Juni 2013)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> das was den hobbit meiner meinung nach zerstört hatt, waren die dieloge des films, war einfach nicht die quealität aus herr der ringe, da war noch wircklich jedes wort passend für die zeit  gewählt worden. nur ein kleines beispiel:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqbUmHuuQoM
> beim hobbit wirken die dialoge plump,einfach..wohl möglich mangels zeitdruck.. leider.
> aber einfach nicht passend für diese geschichte.
> das hätte man besser machen können


 Passend für die Geschichte? Hast du das Buch überhaupt gelesen? Der Hobbit ist ganz anders geschrieben als Der Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juni 2013)

Paldonhb schrieb:


> das was den hobbit meiner meinung nach zerstört hatt, waren die dieloge des films, war einfach nicht die quealität aus herr der ringe, da war noch wircklich jedes wort passend für die zeit  gewählt worden. nur ein kleines beispiel:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fqbUmHuuQoM
> beim hobbit wirken die dialoge plump,einfach..wohl möglich mangels zeitdruck.. leider.
> aber einfach nicht passend für diese geschichte.
> das hätte man besser machen können


 
Dein Kommentar offenbart, dass Du den Hobbit offensichtlich noch gar nicht gelesen hast. 

Ich rechne es ja Jackson schon hoch an, dass er die Elben im Hobbit insgesamt konsistenter zum HdR gestaltet hat, im Hobbit sind sie arg albern dargestellt - ein Umstand, den Tolkien später übrigens selbst bedauert hat.


----------



## svd (13. Juni 2013)

Wie schaut's jetzt eigentlich aus, mit den verschiedenen Überarbeitungen des Hobbits?

Selber habe ich damals nur die dtv Ausgabe mit dem bunten Alligatorkopfsmaug gelesen, die ja weitaus kindischer sein soll, als zB
die zuletzt erschienene "Das Buch zum Film" Ausgabe mit dem "Bild zum Film" auf dem Einband?


----------



## Spassbremse (13. Juni 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Wie schaut's jetzt eigentlich aus, mit den verschiedenen Überarbeitungen des Hobbits?
> 
> Selber habe ich damals nur die dtv Ausgabe mit dem bunten Alligatorkopfsmaug gelesen, die ja weitaus kindischer sein soll, als zB
> die zuletzt erschienene "Das Buch zum Film" Ausgabe mit dem "Bild zum Film" auf dem Einband?


 
Ich kenne das englische Original und die berühmte dtv-Ausgabe, das aktuelle Buch zum Film habe ich aber nicht gelesen.


----------



## Maiernator (17. Juni 2013)

Ich fand den ersten Hobbit auch schlecht und ich bin ein großer Fan des Buches.
Imo sahen die Animationen mies aus, die Story ist viel zu gestreckt und das Buch gibt nicht mehr als 2 teile her.
Ich war stak enttäuscht von der filmischen Umsetzung. Vorallem die Dialoge waren extrem cheesy.
Anscheinend geht es bis zu der Konfrontation von Bilbo und Smaug. Würde gerne wissen was sie dann für Teil 3 reinpacken. Den Tod Smaugs , die schalcht und dann?
Imo viel zu aufgebläht das Ganze
Hier gehts nur ums Geld und nicht die kunst


----------



## golani79 (18. Juni 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Imo sahen die Animationen mies aus, die Story ist viel zu gestreckt und das Buch gibt nicht mehr als 2 teile her.


 
Also wenn die Animationen von Weta mies sind, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr ...

Fand den Hobbit Teil 1 eigentlich ganz gut gelungen - habe bisher nur das englische Buch gelesen und ich glaub, dabei werd ich es auch belassen.
Werde auch noch warten, bis Teil 1 als Extended Version kommt und mir den Film erst dann kaufen.

Freu mich schon auf Teil 2.


----------



## Enisra (18. Juni 2013)

also wenn man so die Szene nimmt, wo die Zwerge das Herz des Berges entdecken, also da muss man schon echt nen Knick in der Optik haben

mit Cousinchen ist auch schon ausgemacht, das wir uns nen Double-Feature und das Trible Feature anschauen werden


----------



## Lukecheater (18. Juni 2013)

Maiernator schrieb:


> die Story ist viel zu gestreckt und das Buch gibt nicht mehr als 2 teile her.


 
Immer dieses haltlose Gemeckere von wegen Geldmacherei... Ich kann Peter Jackson verstehen, die Story etwas auszuschmücken, denn das was das Buch an Story hergibt ist ziemlich Lückenhaft und für einen Film so mMn nicht wirklich gut verwertbar... es gibt einfach viele Dinge die im Buch nur nebenbei erwähnt werden, aber deren Ausleuchtung im Film, dem ersten Teil sehr zuträglich war. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf Teil 2....


----------



## fireblader (19. Juni 2013)

Och kommt schon! Kämpfende Zwerge in offenen Fässern. Reicht es nicht das Legolas mit den Zwergen kämpft. Peter Jackson hat sich zu viel Freiheit genommen. Kann sich gleich neben Uwe Boll einreihen. Der Film sollte den Titel aberkannt bekommen und sich nur noch FREI nach Tolkien nennen dürfen.


----------



## Enisra (19. Juni 2013)

fireblader schrieb:


> Och kommt schon! Kämpfende Zwerge in offenen Fässern. Reicht es nicht das Legolas mit den Zwergen kämpft. Peter Jackson hat sich zu viel Freiheit genommen. Kann sich gleich neben Uwe Boll einreihen. Der Film sollte den Titel aberkannt bekommen und sich nur noch FREI nach Tolkien nennen dürfen.


 
*wirft eine Ausgabe des Kleinen Hobbit an den Kopf*


----------



## Lukecheater (19. Juni 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> *wirft eine Ausgabe des Kleinen Hobbit an den Kopf*


 
dacht ich mir auch


----------



## Maiernator (19. Juni 2013)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Immer dieses haltlose Gemeckere von wegen Geldmacherei... Ich kann Peter Jackson verstehen, die Story etwas auszuschmücken, denn das was das Buch an Story hergibt ist ziemlich Lückenhaft und für einen Film so mMn nicht wirklich gut verwertbar... es gibt einfach viele Dinge die im Buch nur nebenbei erwähnt werden, aber deren Ausleuchtung im Film, dem ersten Teil sehr zuträglich war. Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf Teil 2....


 Warum haltlos, du musst doch sehen das die Fülle vom Hobbit in keinster Weise mit der des Herrn der Ringe mithalten kann. Selbst wenn man die Briefe aus Mittelerde miteinbezieht.
Natürlich hat der Regisseur sein Freiheiten, aber zweit Teile hätten locker gereicht.
Aber wayne ich wurde enttäuscht, andere fanden ihn klasse. Jedem das seine.


----------

